

Parasite theory stirs a revolution - dood
http://www.boston.com/news/science/articles/2007/12/31/his_parasite_theory_stirs_a_revolution/

======
dood
See also: How to cure your asthma or hayfever using hookworm - a practical
guide [<http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2006/4/30/91945/8971>]

------
Tichy
I just envision selling "healthy dirt" in the drugstores ;-) Rub yourself into
"safe dirt" in the morning and in the evening to avoid allergies...

